# Just another mixed up dinner



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 20, 2018)

Mixed up with beef/pork/bbq/sous vide so just put it here lol

Just another Yuppie BBQ meal that started with a Sous Vide bath.

The the steak and pork in the bath on 120 for two hours then let it cool before it went in the smoker.

Put a top hat rub called mother clucker on the pork and a _chupacabra _rub on the steak.

I cooked with a mix of maple/hickory and cherry pellets.

Added some white rice and corn with some garlic and smoked butter. Also sliced up some apple smoked Colby Jack.


----------



## challenger (Mar 22, 2018)

Looks awesome! What is the piece of meat with the cheese oozing out of it?


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Mar 22, 2018)

that was in there my accident lol. but it was a small piece of i think flank steak with a smoked mozzarella string cheese in it lol


----------

